# BUTCHER in Ogden or not much further South



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Any recommendations on a butcher for a pig anywhere around Ogden?
Here in Elwood, everyone is out till Jan / Feb for kill dates. We have a hog that didn't make weight here at our county fair. 
Should be ready to butcher in 1 -2 months. Looking for someone who does good with bacon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

call mountain west meats on 37th.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My family has always used and been very happy with C&S Meats in West Haven.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Call Jason Steed, he kills on the farm or he kills under state inspection in Bear River then he delivers to C&S meats or Davis meats. I prefer C&S, C&S double wraps vacuum pack instead of freezer paper. I have never had any meat freezer burn.


----------

